# NP231 shifter loose



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Shifter feels like it has more play than normal...now if I could define normal for a YJ
Just wondering if a trunion nut/bolt needs to be tightened.
Or maybe it's just where the shifter couples together and the ears aren't snug?

I just don't want to be crusing the trails with the shifter sitting in the back seat.


----------

